# AW vintage funny car pics (Release 12)



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

The Auto World website now has pictures of the 4 vintage funny cars that will be in Release 12, which they say is scheduled for June.

They are shown under the Products tab, 4Gear, and are:

1971 Blue Max Mustang Funny Car 
1971 Hawaiian Dodge Charger Funny Car 
1971 Jungle Jim Camaro Funny Car 
1971 L.A. Hooker Mustang Funny Car


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

You can post links ya know...

Here


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Hawaiian Charger :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Jungle*

Jungle Pam. :thumbsup:


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

It's a step in the right direction. I'll be getting all of those and probably multipules of the Charger and Mustang!
AND it looks like chrome wheels to boot !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome, can't wait to get my hands on these!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Eye Candy....


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures; I didn't know how to do that.

I see the LA Hooker car has the 'Enjoy Coca Cola" logo on the back window.
Sure wonder why AFX Racing couldn't have done that on their recently released Porsche 962. It would have made all the difference on that car.
Can the licence fee be that great?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW. I haven't been a fan of the drag cars so far, but these are SWEET. Would love to pick up a set as funds allow...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Are those white lettered tires something new?? I don't recall seeing them before...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

yep, new


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Nice , I just might start buying aw again


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I am so glad AW is doing these. They look great. It is odd that Blue Max is in the group, because they already did that car in the Legends drag strip set. At least it is not chrome. Now I am curious what cars will be in the next Legends drag strip set. Will it be Connie Kalitta's Bounty Hunter versus Shirley Cha Cha Muldowney?

Mike Cook


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ya know, the Jungle Jim Camaro F/C body is so stock looking, if it wasn't for the Bug Catcher coming thru the windshiled, it could pass as a stock Camaro body, or even as a Super Stock or Big Block-Pro Stocker of the early 70's ?


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Yea, I wish they would have dropped Jungle Jim in this round and went with the Red and White 1971 Red Baron Charger to go with the Blue Max. I will still get the set.

Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I wish someone sold these in sets. I'd like to get one.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

maybe wheels63 will have em?


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

alpink said:


> maybe wheels63 will have em?


yes i will absolutley have them, and i will be selling them by the sets only. I for one cannot wait.

Wheelz63


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

put me down for two sets then. LOL


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

alpink said:


> put me down for two sets then. LOL


got ya Al, thanks


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

wheelz63 said:


> yes i will absolutley have them, and i will be selling them by the sets only. I for one cannot wait.
> 
> Wheelz63


Richard,

When you start the pre order I would like a set also.

Dave


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Me,me,me,me!!! I mean, please put me down for a set please!! I'm excited!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Count me in for a set please.
>Tom<


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Super Coupe said:


> Count me in for a set please.
> >Tom<


will do Tom


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

kiwidave said:


> Me,me,me,me!!! I mean, please put me down for a set please!! I'm excited!


gotcha also Dave.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Omega said:


> Richard,
> 
> When you start the pre order I would like a set also.
> 
> Dave


not a problem Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

But I get the first set.... right?


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

Save me a set.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Rick AS 51 said:


> Save me a set.
> Thanks,
> Rick


i will make sure i have enough of these little hot rods to pass around for sure 

Richard 
wheelz63


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> But I get the first set.... right?


not a problem


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wheelz, im in for 2 sets please.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Wheelz, im in for 2 sets please.


ok


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> ok


When are they due??


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> When are they due??


release date says june, plus or minus 90 days


----------

